# Bad horse owner?



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it's moronic. By the time she started whupping on him the horse's mind was already on something else. If she really wants to whack him as a response, she should at least just smack him with her own hand or something right away, because that wasn't fast enough for him to make the connection..

But I think the loudest thing crying out to me is that IT DIDN'T WORK. You can see clearly from the horse's expression that it had happened before and will happen again. Time to find a new approach!


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*And if anyone does, is it worth it?
Doesn't look it /= .
*


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*Ooops- didn't see your reply. *
*I totally agree. Moronic, right?
Thanks for replying( :*


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

She certainly isn't a very good rider. First of all, if her position was more solid she probably wouldn't have fallen off in the first place(she is pinching her knees, which sends her falling onto her perching hands as she loses her legs and thus becomes unbalanced) and could get him moving in a circle after the buck. For many cases, you can feel a buck coming and can prevent it before it even happens. We also cannot tell from this video if he is having some sort of discomfort causing the bucking, something a good rider would look into. 

Anyways, after she fell off, she waited about 4-5 seconds before she did anything. Any sort of correction has to happen within 4 seconds are at the most, and I personally believe it should be no longer than 1-2 seconds. It was clear from the horse's expression that he was focused on something else and thus could not have realized he was being 'punished' for bucking. 

She was laughing. that is pretty much one of the stupidest things you can do when you correct a serious behavior, regardless of the correction. A correction should be done with a calm, serious, and authoritative demeanor that is neither happy nor angry. Whapping at his neck with a crop is NOT going to correct bucking either. If anything, it's just making him lose more trust and respect. In the end, he got what he wanted anyways: he escaped. IMO that horse is pretty level minded, if that horse wasn't as good as it was it could have bitten her, kicked her etc.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I was going to say the same thing. Her riding epically fails if she can't sit her way through that one.


----------



## Bek (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't really understand why someone would post that kind of video on youtube in the first place?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

If I ever caught a child of mine treating a horse that way(if you watch a few more of her videos you will see what I am talking about a little better, especially her "free lunging" one, that gets me a little steamed...) She would lose that poor horse in a heartbeat. Not only does she not know how to sit a horse, but jerks on his mouth and constantly jabs him with her heels. Then she reinforces the horses want to get away with her by whacking him with a crop and laughs about it. Screams spoiled little brat with no respect for the animal and no training in how to act around it.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

^^ totally agree. I just went and watched the free lunging video..man, what an idiot!
And the poor horse seems like a very nice, patient guy in general..but I bet she thinks she has it so hard with him. So sad that so little can be done about that sort of thing.

And Bek, that's exactly what I was wondering! Is she proud of this or something?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

It is the image at :26 that makes it worse, she seems to enjoy the thought of punishing him, with that big poo eating grin of hers...She needs a swift kick in the rump.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I completely agree with you guys. That was NOT a big buck! If with all the different horses and all the times I have been bucked off, and it was that small, I wouldn't have had any injuries except maybe a bruise...big deal. As for using the crop to hit the horse with afterwards...that was just wrong. I agree with what roro said, "In the end, he got what he wanted anyways: he escaped." If she keeps doing this to this horse, she probably will get hurt. He does seem like a level headed horse to me. IMO she needs some SERIOUS lessons. Both in riding and ground work.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That was barely a buck and the kid couldn't sit it? Then got mad at the *horse*? :shock: 

If I were her parental unit, that horse would be given away or sold to someone who would treat him right. 

No excuse for that kind of attitude or treatment of an animal. No wonder the horse doesn't appear to like her.

Kid needs a serious attitude adjustment, and some lessons with a professional trainer who won't take her crap.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Her parents probably weren't the kind who believed in belting their children...shame. I know if I would have even thought of smacking my horse like that for basically no apparent reason, I would have been beaten.

Honestly, I've sat through bigger bucks than that, and my seat is horrible. Adn then (because I'm fairly certain she knew it was coming) she waits to be bucked off to grab the whip? If it was going to be effective at all she should have been carrying it with her. I don't even think I want to watch the free lunging video.

If she doesn't want him, I'll take him. He's a cute little guy.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Wasn't even a buck. He was kicking at something bothering him. I'm guessing her.


----------



## sassyfrass09 (Dec 3, 2009)

I've seen that video before and I haven't been able to find it for the life of me. The smile on her face and the laughing about it REALLY bother me. It makes me frightened for all horses she is in contact with now and any others in the future. A truly inappropriate reaction to his behavior.

And, free lunging my foot. She's chasing him around with a crop. I'm really very surprised she wasn't kicked in the face. Kudos to Bert for dealing with her as well as he does.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

That definately was not a buck. When a horse bucks it's front feet leaves the ground. That horse just gave a little kick and the crappy rider fell off. 

If I saw one of my kids take a whip to a horse like that the video would have a disclaimer about child abuse instead of animal abuse. My kid would have a problem riding because of the welts on his butt. Somebody is going to be able to make a mint on that nice horse after she screws him up and either hires a trainer to fix the horse (it would take about 4 rides to fix him) or sells him for a song and quits riding. The latter would deffinately be better than the former for the horse.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

AMEN Kevin.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Kevin, it probably wouldn't even take four rides. It'd probably just take a different person and the problem would probably disappear for someone who knew WTF they were doing.

So, let's all make a pact to go find Bert and give him an upgrade.


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

All I can say is WOW I really can't belive how stupid some people are, like one of her other viedos the free lunging one she is trying to lung him with a JUMPING bat... I'm amazied her horse didn't kick her in the head.. this crap makes me sooo mad. It just does not make sence!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

PaintsPwn said:


> So, let's all make a pact to go find Bert and give him an upgrade.


He really is cute as a button, isn't he? If I didn't already have 4 horses, he'd be on my list!


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Sketter said:


> All I can say is WOW I really can't belive how stupid some people are, like one of her other viedos the free lunging one she is trying to lung him with a JUMPING bat... I'm amazied her horse didn't kick her in the head.. this crap makes me sooo mad. It just does not make sence!


I was thinking there was a couple of moments where he looked like he wanted to bite her. He should have.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> If I ever caught a child of mine treating a horse that way(if you watch a few more of her videos you will see what I am talking about a little better, especially her "free lunging" one, that gets me a little steamed...) She would lose that poor horse in a heartbeat.


I think she'd get a gigantic lecture from me about how to be responsible.
I already feel bad when they tell me to pick up Khamie's head (By basicly lifting her with the reins)
I know the damange it can do in a horse's mouth and I'd prefer to keep that as low as possible!

I think she needs to get another trainer, one that doesn't agree with her methods!
I cannot look at those people and think they have the same passion for horses as I (and undoubtly many of you on this forum!) do.
It's a shame!
I have no horse and I'd treat it a lot better than she would..


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

PaintsPwn said:


> So, let's all make a pact to go find Bert and give him an upgrade.


And download a butt-whippin on that little you-know-what.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Omg what a little snot. I agree with what everybody says, that wasn't a buck, she's a crappy rider and that's why she fell off, not her horse's fault. Plus anybody that knows a thing about horses knows that you only have a couple of second to correct the horse for it know what it is being corrected about. 

Geez, I would love to take that whip to her butt.


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

I find it very telling that the original videos are nowhere to be found and the person who has them posted (and says he/she's not the owner) has disabled the comment feature on them. I'll bet the originals got FLAMED.

That girl should not be allowed anywhere NEAR a horse without a strong re-education. There is a serious lack of oversight at that property. And what if it's someone else's horse she's leasing? She needs to be set straight IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Cowgirl Boots (Mar 2, 2010)

its stupid but then again if the horse was trained properly he probably wouldnt have bucked her off.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If the horse wouldn't have been trained properly he would have killed her and got it over with.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> If the horse wouldn't have been trained properly he would have killed her and got it over with.


touche!! :lol:


----------



## Cowgirl Boots (Mar 2, 2010)

neither of them were obviously trained properly cause shes hitting the poor horse..


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The horse was poorly ridden but I would not say it was poorly trained.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I wouldn't call him poorly trained. He seems pretty darn well trained or at least extremely sound of mind to put up with that. 

Moral of the story. Stop leaving kids alone with horses to figure things out for themselves. I remember being around this age or a bit younger and not too nice to my poor pony. Children and horses need supervision.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> If I saw one of my kids take a whip to a horse like that the video would have a disclaimer about child abuse instead of animal abuse. My kid would have a problem riding because of the welts on his butt. .


Amen!! I like the way you think :wink:


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

That"s just terrible I know that if i ever did that my parents would take that whip and hit me with it!!! I wish when that horse ran away it would have pulled her down into the mud! Spoiled brat laughing.


----------



## FlyingChanges (Feb 28, 2010)

AWFUL. It's another thing to correct a horse with a tap immediatley, but to ENJOY beating your horse (she smirked..) is AWFUL. Horrible person, all I have to say.


----------



## Cowgirl Boots (Mar 2, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> The horse was poorly ridden but I would not say it was poorly trained.


 
alright well just my opinion on this video


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm sorry, but that made me LAUGH! The horse definately won that round, he looked very satisfied when he stopped!

I'm with kevin, that girl needs a taste of her own medicine. I am flabbergasted that she came off - My cousin who falls of regularly would be able to sit that!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

> And download a butt-whippin on that little you-know-what.


Seventy Lashes! ... each person. $5 admittance fee. It could be a carnival game.

​


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't believe that tiny buck got her off.


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*LOL Paintspwn

Thanks for ur opinions guys, totally i agree. Purely the riders fault. 
*


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Just wanted to add. First of all you never discpline a horse in that matter. Second if she had some riding skills that so called "buck" could of been avoided.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

...she laughed about it... In her other video everytime the horse started to buck she starts laughing! Then she beats him when he bucks her off! Is there something wrong with this girl's head?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, it is called spoiled brat, it is a disease and it is very contagious and malignant. So far the only known cure is called parenting, but this treatment is very hard to find in conjunction with a spoiled child, it is almost impossible to bring the two together.

Foot up *** is a good treatment too and often works better than parenting on such a severe case...


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd call what she does "abusive" (she doesn't seem to be hurting the horse particularly), but it certainly is kind of... dumb. The horse clearly thinks she's out of her mind, especially in the free lunging vid.


----------



## ElizabethM (Feb 22, 2010)

That horse is a saint.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I saw that a while ago...
If she was any kind of decent rider, she wouldn't have fallen off in the first place. That little crow hop was nothing. Now the horse has that bad experience and he had no idea why he was being punished. Great way to make a horse sour. :-|


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

It's overall just dumb. Not only did she wait to correct him but she was laughing as if it were not a big deal? Complete and total idiots. It wasn't even a bad buck, as mentioned, if she had a more solid position she could have sat that out.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

twh said:


> I'm not sure I'd call what she does "abusive" (she doesn't seem to be hurting the horse particularly),


Only because she has a bat - but what's next? A 2 x 4?


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> If the horse wouldn't have been trained properly he would have killed her and got it over with.



Amen.

That kid needs a taste of her own medicine. It's absolutely abhorrent what kids are allowed to get away with anymore. If my son did that, I'd tan his hide and send the horse to someone that would treat him a whole lot better.


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

That girl can't ride and took the whole things as a joke when she got bucked off. The poor horse was very confused after she "beat" him. She should have done some kind of correction immediately although the way she acts and rides probably will cause this to happen again and again. Poor horse.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

My son has just turned 6 years old and been riding off the leadline for only 5 months. And he has sat bigger crowhops than that from his little pony. Frankly, I think having a first pony that give him the occasional power struggle, throws the odd kick and crowhop turns him into a better rider and I'm thankful she isn't push button. 

My son is autistic, and while he is high functioning, one of ways it manifests is he struggles with is understanding empathy. That only means I have done double time and worked extra hard to teach him exactly how you do and don't treat animals. And I think if my little boy saw that girl with her pony, he'd walk straight up to her and deck her. At six, he already knows better. I know if I was there, I'd certainly snatch that crop out of her hand and feed it to her.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

In my opinion, you learn how to treat animals from the adults around you. I don't think this is a bratty kid just reacting, I think it is a learned behavior. You have to teach kids how to treat animals, especially horses. I also think you should work on showing your kids how to teach animals to do what you want them to. I have a 13 year old, a 6 year old and a 5 year old. All of them know how to treat animals...admittedly my younger ones are working with dogs, not horses, but I think the message is the same. I wouldn't think twice about leaving my 13 year old with the horses alone (although I don't because if an accident were to happen I need to be there), because she knows how to handle them and certainly would do anything abusive to them. The point to this long winded speech is that I think the girl in the video has learned that whipping the horse is the appropriate reaction to the horse bucking.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I watched the free lunging video also. I'm sorry but I had to laugh. I mean, who is lunging who :lol:


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

mls said:


> Only because she has a bat - but what's next? A 2 x 4?


A bat?
Looked more like a crop to me...


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Bat as in "riding bat", same thing as a crop, just different name for it.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

She is a tool:shock:

First off...learn to stay on a horse??? That wasn't much of a buck and she goes toppling over his head? 

I would have had no issue if she had taken her crop and gave him a slap on the chest or shoulder, as bucking no matter how mild is not acceptable behavior. *But* to haul off and swing at his face repeatedly, and then chase after him as he escapes her grasp...so not necessary and not effective training method....
Again *TOOL* and not a sharp one at that.
Next time I hope the horse steps on her face.:evil:

Also I like how someone had to hold the crop for her...shows again the lack of riding skills she has, cant hold a crop and a set of reins at the sametime. People like that don't deserve to own goldfish never mind horses


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

I've seen this video before and i almost blew up. not cool. just, not cool.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

shesh even i could ride that buck + did you notice? she literally SMILED as she walked over to grab the whip. i mean, she SMILED! OMG how could you SMILE when you were going over to be ur horse like that


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

If I ever treated my horse that way, my trainer, my sister, and my mom would both have me strung up by my neck...not even kidding. And you can bet I wouldn't have a horse anymore. 

I watched the free lunging video and I have to say, that horse is extremely patient. Lakota would've kicked me in next week if I tried doing that with him. You can tell the girl obviously doesn't know what she's doing. I just want to take that poor horse away from her and take care of him.


----------

